# Stand Wobbling



## Homer16 (Dec 30, 2012)

My metal (some some type of metal) stand that sits a 38 gallon on top and 35 gallon on the bottom I have a question about. Im probably worrying over it to much but I notice if one of my cats accidental knock onto the tank the whole stand and stand will vibrate. It sounds worse then it really is, they dont topple or anything and they stop after a second or so. I dont notice any rust, bowed legs to indicate weakness or anything. 

But, is there a way to tell if the stand is holding to much weight?


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Static weight is not an issue, once it starts moving there are all sorts of dynamic loads applied and the stand may not be designed for much of those. 

Your best bet would be to cross brace the rear to make the whole assembly more rigid. Easier said than done on a metal stand though so the best thing may be to just brace it against the wall so that it can't start moving. That's the key, don't let it start. 

Jeff


----------



## Homer16 (Dec 30, 2012)

JDM said:


> Static weight is not an issue, once it starts moving there are all sorts of dynamic loads applied and the stand may not be designed for much of those.
> 
> Your best bet would be to cross brace the rear to make the whole assembly more rigid. Easier said than done on a metal stand though so the best thing may be to just brace it against the wall so that it can't start moving. That's the key, don't let it start.
> 
> Jeff


Im worried about putting it against the wall because the outlet is right there. It only really moves with one of the cats accidental knocks into it and it only wobbles for a second. It just made me nervous because I really dont want 50 gallons all over my floor even though its tile. This is the stand and where it sits now. Theres no where else I can put it....unless I do some serious moving and rewiring of the TV cables etc In a period of 1 weeks I would say it gets knocked maybe twice....I have yet to have my dog fly into it but I think he knows I would kill him if he touched it lol


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

An easy method would be to attach lengths of 2x4's against the wall horizontally, stacked to come out to the rear edge of the stand at the top. The 2x4's would extend past the stand on both sides to let you screw them to wall studs for support (lag bolts would be best but not necessarily needed as it does not need to support the weight, I like to overdo this sort of thing). Ideally the stand would be tight against the 2x4 "ledger" and you would use "L" brackets to attach the stand to this. This assembly would hold the stand stationary in two directions. 

The trouble is that if the stand, being metal, keeps rocking it stresses the welded joints and they could eventually fail with catastrophic results for the glass tanks and fish.

Jeff.


----------



## mysticganja420 (Apr 16, 2012)

> The trouble is that if the stand, being metal, keeps rocking it stresses the welded joints and they could eventually fail with catastrophic results for the glass tanks and fish.


He is dead on! a few years ago my buddy had his 80gal on a metal stand with a 29gal under. The stand was made to hold 2 tansk ofc and he had it for MANY years. about 2 years ago he noticed his stand if pushed on(or if you bumped the tank) would move a bit.. but not enough for him to be to alarmed. One day when he got off work he noticed his hole front porch wet.. when he opened his front door there layed his 80g and 29gal in pieces and 109gallons of water throughout his house. Whe we looked over his stadn we seen it finally gave out and collapsed sideways and forward. his welds begane to weaking untill it just failed. 
I would keep a VERY close eye on the stand and would deff have to +1 some sort of brace system... If it was me i may opt to just build a hole new stand out of wood... but thats me


----------



## Homer16 (Dec 30, 2012)

This has just turned me off fish completely. I rent, and the owner who is also family said the wall behind where the tank is, is cement with wood paneling and insulation. She doesnt want holes put into her walls and the tank is to heavy to put upstairs. The stand does not get knocked around much and I checked over the welds and they all appear fine. 

I think I may just rehome my fish, sell the tanks and not bother. Just keep the 5.5 gallons and thats it. I have no one to build me a wood stand I will look and see if petsmart carries anything I can get cheap wood wise but if not I just dont have the skills or money to hire someone to make it so the stand doesnt fail.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry to be the bearer of potentially bad news. It's one of those things that may never happen but really sucks if it does. I saw those stands when I was looking at tanks originally and decided to go with a "wood" stand, sort of an ikea affair that you put together yourself for less than $100... for one tank. They can allow for a little movement without the issue of metal fatigue.

There are easy setups that don't take any serious skills to put together. Some nice cedar finished 2x4's can easily be made up to hold one tank reasonably inexpensively, no reason it can't be setup for two. Just do a search for "DIY tank stand" here or ask for some stand ideas, strong and cheap. I've seen at least one recently.

Jeff.


----------



## Homer16 (Dec 30, 2012)

JDM said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of potentially bad news. It's one of those things that may never happen but really sucks if it does. I saw those stands when I was looking at tanks originally and decided to go with a "wood" stand, sort of an ikea affair that you put together yourself for less than $100... for one tank. They can allow for a little movement without the issue of metal fatigue.
> 
> There are easy setups that don't take any serious skills to put together. Some nice cedar finished 2x4's can easily be made up to hold one tank reasonably inexpensively, no reason it can't be setup for two. Just do a search for "DIY tank stand" here or ask for some stand ideas, strong and cheap. I've seen at least one recently.
> 
> Jeff.


Even if I could come up with the money to do so, it wouldnt be for another month or so. I am not sure what I could buy that could possibly hold a tank. Would a dresser be fine? Solid wood is expensive where are you finding that for under $100.....


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

At the fish shop. It was a simple single tank stand with two doors and a shelf underneath for a 30" tank. I think it was $80 but may have been on sale. I noted in the tank manufacturer's warranty that it stated it had to be on a stand designed specifically for aquariums. Something perhaps few know. I'd send a shot but its lights out here now. 

Jeff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homer16 (Dec 30, 2012)

JDM said:


> At the fish shop. It was a simple single tank stand with two doors and a shelf underneath for a 30" tank. I think it was $80 but may have been on sale. I noted in the tank manufacturer's warranty that it stated it had to be on a stand designed specifically for aquariums. Something perhaps few know. I'd send a shot but its lights out here now.
> 
> Jeff.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Okay, should it be okay for a month maybe 2 months while I look around and see what I can dig up? I can only do one tank at a time so when I find one for a 40 gallon, should I move the 35 to the top or keep it on the bottom part of the stand? I will call my local fish store to see what I come up with I can also check walmart but I think their stands were for 5 and 10 gals


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

How old is the stand? The issue is not likely to crop up quickly, if its a used stand of unknown pedigree, you probably are still fine short term. It's a cumulative problem unless it gets knocked hard. If this is new, it might take years of small movements. 

If you end up with a double stand and can only do one at a time them do the bottom first, I don't think it matters which but it seems to make sense to put the larger on the bottom. If you go with a single and can only do one tank, do the larger. 

Jeff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homer16 (Dec 30, 2012)

JDM said:


> How old is the stand? The issue is not likely to crop up quickly, if its a used stand of unknown pedigree, you probably are still fine short term. It's a cumulative problem unless it gets knocked hard. If this is new, it might take years of small movements.
> 
> If you end up with a double stand and can only do one at a time them do the bottom first, I don't think it matters which but it seems to make sense to put the larger on the bottom. If you go with a single and can only do one tank, do the larger.
> 
> ...


I am not sure how old the stand is. I assume years. But it really looks in good shape I see a couple small rust spots but nothing serious. When it wobbles, it stays a solid unit so I think the joints are fine. The guy that sold it to me said if there were any issues he will give me money back. He was very sincere and said he had the tanks on the stand like this for his daughters fish. I may take a run down to petsmart today and see what they have, possibly walmart to. See if I can swagger my father into grabbing me a stand lol. If I get anything, I will only be able to grab a stand for one tank but it will lighten the load the other stand needs to carry. Maybe, I can convince him to build me a stand I will have to talk to him and see what he says

Atleast if it does blow and I get water everywhere 1. Its tile and 2. it every so slightly gradually slopes towards the laundry room where theres a drain. Im not worried about the water, im worried about the glass and stuff with the animals in the house (3 cats and 2 dogs). The stand is pretty level I had to put a piece of thin cardboard under the one leg and after I did that all four legs sat on the floor fine. I checked it as well before I put any weight and filled each tank slow. Years ago I had a 50 gallon on one of these metal stand that was gross and rusty and never had an issue. 

Now I am all worried about this stand


----------



## Homer16 (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay I called Petsmart they have a wood stand on sale for $151 for my tank and then they have a 46 gallon bow tank with the wood stand included for $209. So I think I will try to get down today to look at them and come home with at least a stand but possibly....another tank and stand


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Homer16 said:


> Okay I called Petsmart they have a wood stand on sale for $151 for my tank and then they have a 46 gallon bow tank with the wood stand included for $209. So I think I will try to get down today to look at them and come home with at least a stand but possibly....another tank and stand


OOOOOooooooo....... a 46 bow with stand.... nice little upgrade.

Jeff.


----------



## Homer16 (Dec 30, 2012)

JDM said:


> OOOOOooooooo....... a 46 bow with stand.... nice little upgrade.
> 
> Jeff.



Going now. Had to pull the money out of my dogs savings account for his issues but ill put it back over time


----------



## mysticganja420 (Apr 16, 2012)

If you have any Mom and pop LFS i would start there first over say petsmart. Quality of stand along with price can often times be MUCH! cheaper then petsmart. A perfect exp. is a buddy of mine just bought a 20gal stand from a m&p fish store by me. His price... $40 brand new petsmart on the other hand $99. That said you do come up on nifty deals sometiems at petsmart when getting a tank + stand(like you pointed out with the bow front) But at the same time may not be. For another exp. PetCO is doing its $1 per gallon sale... so for say a 40gal would be $40... pair that with a Mom and Pop stand(again if you have a mom and pop style pet store) and you save A LOT OF MONEY!!!!  As you can tell i love to shop around  but just giving my 2cents and hope its help to you in your hunt for a new stand and or tank set up


----------



## Homer16 (Dec 30, 2012)

Im home with everything. Starting a new thread check it out when you see it!


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

WoooHooo!

Jeff.


----------

